# 63 Murray built Hiawatha Astro Flite



## rollfaster (Mar 28, 2021)

Just finished this one up, it’s amazing and with the exception of a few scrapes and scratches over the years, it almost looks brand new!! Before and after.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 28, 2021)

That is amazing! Looks like it was just pulled out of the box & assembled. And you just missed the Scottsdale Barrett-Jackson auction!


----------



## OZ1972 (May 16, 2021)

Beautiful bicycle !


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 22, 2021)

I've seen several Murray built Hiawathas, all of them were stamped 'WG-3', so not necessarily the year, though in the ballpark at least!


----------



## Pedaltherapy (May 27, 2021)

Beautiful bike. I always felt that that tank and headlight grouping was under appreciated- a bit like an Edsel. Good work cleaning it up.


----------

